# Mirror cover removal? How to?



## rafamonteiroo (Nov 15, 2019)

Does anyone have any instructions or videos on how to remove the mirror cover?

I bought dynamic turn signal for the mirror, but I'm in doubt how to disassemble it.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

All from memory. First pull the mirrored glass off it's mounts. Adjust mirror fully in so you can get your fingers behind the outer edge of the mirror. Pull far too hard so it will obviously break but it doesn't break but will pull out from the spring loaded clips and disconnect from the carrier and fall out loose just hanging on the heated glass wires. Then there are 4 small black torx screws holding the cover on.


----------



## JoshB (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

once you fit them, could you post a video? because the ones I saw, are sweeping too fast (almost blinking), much faster than OEM dynamic winkers


----------



## rafamonteiroo (Nov 15, 2019)

thanks for tips!

result (oem x dynamic):


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Oh wow!! I'm kinda liking them.


----------



## rafamonteiroo (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

where did you buy them?


----------



## rafamonteiroo (Nov 15, 2019)

kevin#34 said:


> where did you buy them?


https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/40012481 ... l1bOHFwdpg


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, thanks

just to confirm, in this video 




sweeping indicator is at the driver's side and OEM one at the passenger's one, right?


----------



## rafamonteiroo (Nov 15, 2019)

kevin#34 said:


> ok, thanks
> 
> just to be confirm, in this video
> 
> ...


yes


----------



## kronox (Mar 30, 2019)

rafamonteiroo said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > where did you buy them?
> ...


Thank you Rafa,

do you have some picture about mirror disamble process?? i will try to install it


----------



## rafamonteiroo (Nov 15, 2019)

kronox said:


> rafamonteiroo said:
> 
> 
> > kevin#34 said:
> ...


I made a video, but it's in PT-BR, but you can get a sense


----------



## ArtistX (Nov 20, 2018)

chelspeed said:


> All from memory. First pull the mirrored glass off it's mounts. Adjust mirror fully in so you can get your fingers behind the outer edge of the mirror. Pull far too hard so it will obviously break but it doesn't break but will pull out from the spring loaded clips and disconnect from the carrier and fall out loose just hanging on the heated glass wires. Then there are 4 small black torx screws holding the cover on.


If that's a MK3 TT then there are only 2 x torx screws to remove at the top once you've removed the mirror (see my photo)

Once screws removed the cover just pulls up/off and the new one's slot back into place

That videos is for an A3 it's not the same as TT no need to remove all those other bits

Takes a couple of mins to do


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

so, after the 2 screws have been removed, the mirror indicator pops out without any other additional step?


----------



## rafamonteiroo (Nov 15, 2019)

kevin#34 said:


> so, after the 2 screws have been removed, the mirror indicator pops out without any other additional step?


You need to remove the 2 bottom screws as well, as one side of the indicator is attached by a screw that is behind the black frame.

You can see in my video


----------



## ArtistX (Nov 20, 2018)

kevin#34 said:


> so, after the 2 screws have been removed, the mirror indicator pops out without any other additional step?


Sorry he asked about removing the mirror cover only, that's what I was showing regarding the 2-x screw not the indicator light removal as well.

"Does anyone have any instructions or videos on how to remove the mirror cover?"


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, thanks to both


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

sweeping indicators just arrived, I am going to install them tomorrow, do you think the disassembly procedure is the same even for mirrors with side assist?


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

I bought the same sweeping indicators and fitted mine a few weeks back.

They differ from the original in that they dont have the clips to hold them in place while you reassemble. If you take your time everything is easy once you realise that.

Oh be careful reconnecting the connector, it seems to go in both ways, one of mine didnt work, so I had to take the cover off again

Check before you put everything back together .

Good luck


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

fitted today, I can confirm that the connector can be inserted in both ways, and also that it doesn't click as the original one (connector seat on mirror is too short, the connector tab cannot goes inside as it should) , apart this all ok


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

I fitted mine today, overall I'm very pleased with them @£23 ish for the pair from Ali Express.
Some things I noted:

Good:
1.They seem to be substantially brighter than the OEM ones
2. They sweep at a similar speed to the rears.
3. They're smoke coloured rather than clear, so blend in with the black plastic mirror surround when not in use and look good from my POV.

Not quite so good:
The quality of the the moulding could be a little better: 
1. They lack some of the retaining clips that the OEM ones have but this only has any effect during reassembly, once the screws are in place they're fine. 
2. The idiot repeaters that show through the black mirror surround aren't as good a fit in it as the OEM ones were.
3. The wiring connectors don't clip fully into place without the following modification, but they are wired correctly if you line the retaining clips on the connectors up with the intended holes.

To allow the wiring connectors to click fully into place I removed about 1-2 mm of the plastic on the back of the socket with a craft knife, the rubber seal on the connector is well towards the tip so this shouldn't adversely affect the chances of water ingress:


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

totally agree on your pros&cons

for future retrofitters, I suggest using a suction cup to remove the mirrors, in my case the driver's one popped out very easily while the passenger's one was apparently blocked/stuck, I gently pulled it as I did with the other, but no result, then pulled slightly more and more but again no success, pulled it a bit bit more and finally went out, cracking in my hands at the same time.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
they are fucking expensive especially the heated&dimmered type like mines&#8230; luckily I found one in mint condition from a scraper for "just" 80 euro&#8230;. (Audi price respectively 280 and 340 euro [smiley=bomb.gif] )


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

totally agree on your pros&cons

for future retrofitters, I suggest using a suction cup to remove the mirrors, in my case the driver's one popped out very easily while the passenger's one was apparently stuck, I pulled it gently as I did with the other but no result, then tried to pull it slightly more but again no success, pulled it further more and finally went out while cracking in my hands.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
especially the heated&dimmered ones like mines are fucking expensive (Audi price 280 and 340 euro [smiley=bomb.gif] ) , luckily I found one in mint condition from a scraper for "just" 80 euro&#8230;.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Kevin34 did you take any photos whilst the glass was out? Id be interested to se the wiring plug/cable for the dimming i have unused pre wiring in mine 2 cables into a plug in a holder at the back of the mirror. Wondered if for dimmimg or side assist .cheers









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

sorry, no pic of the inside of the mirror body but you can see here the dimmer black connector at glass side:


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks kevin looks very similar

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

are you considering to install dimmer mirrors? if so, note that left and right are different, depending if LHD or RHD car, while side assist leds are the same for both version (by the way, I've seen mirrors housings with side assist slots on allegro.pl for around £ 100/150..)


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Thought about it when installing my auto dim interior mirror but the glass are so expensive

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

when I was looking for it, I found several dimmed&heated mirrors on allegro.pl at "reasonable" price (considering what they cost at audi, obvioulsy), and even entire mirrors (body, glass, harness)


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

kevin#34 said:


> when I was looking for it, I found several dimmed&heated mirrors on allegro.pl at "reasonable" price (considering what they cost at audi, obvioulsy), and even entire mirrors (body, glass, harness)


My car is rhd so assume the lhd mirrors are unsuitable in either position ?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Im asking about the glass only . Which is strange as its a 8s0 part number

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

correct, left mirror of a RHD car is not suitable for a LHD one; mechanically speaking, they fit perfectly, but problem is driver side is convex and passenger is spherical (or contrary? I don't remember now  )


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks kevin

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

Bought a pair of sweeping indicators from AliExpress a while back and finally got round to fitting them today. Pretty easy process. My biggest fear was busting the mirrors, but with a bit of care and gentle coercion, they popped off nice and easy. As others have said, there's some clips missing from the replacements, but with the two screws in they sit nice and snug.

One issue I did have was when removing one of the clips for the heated mirror, the whole pin came away, which is a bummer. That said, I'm pretty sure my heated mirrors aren't working anyway, so I was due a replacement. I've found some on eBay for 13 quid, so will give those a go.

All in all, a satisfying little mod.


----------

